# ACS ANZSCO Code Change from Systems Administrator to System Analyst



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Forum Members,

I am having query that looks weird but need your valuable suggestions.
I am SAP Basis Analyst having 10+ years of experience and had been assessed by ACS on October 2011 as Systems Administrator (262113) which is in SOL Schedule 2. That skills code should need a state or territory sponsorship to apply PR. I would like to avoid that and would like to apply either 189 or 190 visa category. I am currently planning to reassess my skills with System Analyst (261112) or Computer Network and System Engineer (263111) which are suitable to my skills.
I had done all the ground work by preparing my reference letters and RPL project to suits to those 2 codes.

My questions are
1. Will ACS check my previous assessment and assess again as Systems Administrator?
2. Will they consider my new application and assess with suitable skills that I am going request with new skills?

Could you please shed light on my thoughts related to this request?

Cheers
:confused2:


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Will there any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions from Forum members for this question?

If not exactly Systems Administrator to Systems Analyst, any one ICT code to other ICT code. So that I can see, the possibilities of getting positive assessment out come from ACS.

I will be waiting for your valuable feedback.

Cheers:ranger:


----------



## AmitHooda (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,
Did you applied for re-assessment?
Under which occupation/code you tried? please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## kady2715 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi,
I am in the same situation now.. could you pls share ur experience .. After positive assessment from ACS for system administrator, now can i apply for computer networks and system engineer ?? completed my Bsc computer science with 6 yrs work experience . my ACS for system administrator will expire in next 15 days so can i apply for computer networks and system engineer?? I am not an engineering graduate. but i had computer networks syllabus in my degree.. and relevant work exp also.. my company is ready to provide detailed info for working in this field.. will that be sufficient? kindly reply at the earliest plsss..


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

It looks like nobody knows the answer!


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello Experts,

Just like people asking this question in this forum, i too have to apply for skill assessment and One simple question for anyone and everyone who feel they can guide.

As an SAP BASIS consultant with almost 8 years of experience, can I apply under ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer (is this only for networking guys or there are other guidelines?) or 261112 -Systems analyst(Both under SOL).

Or my last resort would be to apply as a system administrator, which is only present under CSOL.

Thanks in advance.I would surely want to get out of this dilemma as soon as possible.

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone did reassessment with changed ANZSCO code? If yes, can you please guide me? I am on same boat. Want to reassess my application with System Analyst (261112) from earlier assessed System Administrator (262113).


----------



## muthurajaj (Feb 1, 2017)

PankajPandav said:


> Anyone did reassessment with changed ANZSCO code? If yes, can you please guide me? I am on same boat. Want to reassess my application with System Analyst (261112) from earlier assessed System Administrator (262113).


HI,

Pls advise, have you done re-assessment from system administrator to system analysist ..?


----------



## john_j (Mar 20, 2015)

V2S4R said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am having query that looks weird but need your valuable suggestions.
> I am SAP Basis Analyst having 10+ years of experience and had been assessed by ACS on October 2011 as Systems Administrator (262113) which is in SOL Schedule 2. That skills code should need a state or territory sponsorship to apply PR. I would like to avoid that and would like to apply either 189 or 190 visa category. I am currently planning to reassess my skills with System Analyst (261112) or Computer Network and System Engineer (263111) which are suitable to my skills.
> ...



Hello Man,

How it went? Have you tried changing the ANZSCO code?


----------

